# Thin line blanks?



## qquake (Aug 24, 2020)

Does anyone here make, or know someone who makes, think line blanks in unusual colors? I'm looking for silver line on black (corrections), and red line on white (nurse).


----------



## m4skinner (Aug 24, 2020)

I do label cast blanks and could make them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 24, 2020)

Very easy to do if someone has access to colored acrylics. Awhile back I made some thin red line blanks for fireman. Exotics carries a variety of plain colored blanks.


----------



## qquake (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't want label cast blanks, I want laminated. I should have been more specific. I have made them in the past with blue pick guard material, but can't find a source for the colors I want.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 24, 2020)

qquake said:


> I don't want label cast blanks, I want laminated. I should have been more specific. I have made them in the past with blue pick guard material, but can't find a source for the colors I want.


As I said Exotics has many plain colors and silver can be aluminum or they have silver blanks too.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Aug 25, 2020)

It would be only right to have ALL of the military services represented in the thin line pen blank collection.  Including the Space Force.


----------



## qquake (Aug 25, 2020)

The two I need aren't military, but I agree.


----------

